# Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?



## Supporter (20. Mai 2005)

Moin Boardies,hatte gerade mal die Suche angeworfen,konnte aber leider nix finden.Gibt es eine Möglichkeit,so einen Pilkereimer selber zubasteln? #c


----------



## HD4ever (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

ich hab mal einen gesehen der hatte nen normalo runden Eimer und hatte sich innen jede Menge Plastikrohre rundum reingeklebt (billich im Baumarkt)...
da hatte er dann die Pilker einzeln reingesteckt - in der Mitte dann halt genug Platz für Kleinkram.... optional mit Deckel 
vielleicht ist das ja ne idee...  |kopfkrat


----------



## Pilkman (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Moinsen,

ich hab ´nen ganz normalen 12 Liter Eimer mit dicht schließendem Deckel dafür genutzt. Kurz unter dem Rand dann Löcher im Abstand von ca. 2cm gebohrt und durch diese einen beschichteten Draht gezogen. Die Pilker hängen dann also mit ihrem Drilling in diesen entstandenen Drahtschlaufen, im Eimer selbst ist in der Mitte noch Platz für ´ne kleine Sortimentenbox, Zange, Relinghalter etc. 

Nicht die beste oder vielleicht schönste Lösung, aber mir persönlich reicht das.

Für Norwegen habe ich einen großen Werkzeugkoffer von seinem Innenleben befreit und ihn mit einem zusammengesetzten Gebilde aus vertikal stehenden HT-Rohren gefüllt. Da sind dann auch die schweren Pilker für die tieferen Regionen gut und sicher aufbewahrt. Der gesamte Koffer kommt aber nicht mit auf´s Boot, sondern ich fülle lediglich die verlorenen Bestände in meiner Einsatzkiste auf, in der das Zubehör für´s Naturköderfischen und Pilken zusammen ist.


----------



## langerLulatsch (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Hallo,

auch wir nutzen nen Werkzeug-Koffer allerdings nicht mit eingesetzten Röhren.
Haben einfach an den Stirnseiten Löcher gebohrt, Gewindestangen durch und hängen daran unsere Pilker. Zum Abtropfen prima, nur beim Transport rutschen sie schonmal ineinander, sodass man dann ein wenig Getüddel der Drillinge hat.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## tidecutter (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

habe aus dem baumarcht eine dieser schwarzen mauereimer geholt. sind etwas elastisch und platzen nicht so schnell. ausßerdem bilden die beim bohren nicht solch eine wulst als grat aus, die man dann erst abpopeln muß. den rand einfach mit ner entsprechenden anzahl an löchern versehen - fertich.


----------



## Supporter (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Und wie sieht es aus,wenn ich Kleinteile auf dem Boden von dem Eimer lagern möchte,bzgl.Hand/Arm rein in den Eimer,dann raus und mein Arm/Pulli hängt voller Pilker? :q


----------



## karpfenbrausi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Hi,

habe auch einen schwarzen Maurereimer aus dem Baumarkt. Kostet keine 2 Euro. Zum Aufhängen der Pilker habe ich mir einen Einsatz bauen lassen. Eigentlich sollten der Abstand zwischen mittlerem und innerem Ring größer sein, so daß man sich nicht an den Drillingen verletzt, wenn man hineingreift. Die Pilker sollten dann am mittleren Ring hängen.
Leider ist dem Erbauer ein Fehler unterlaufen... #c 
Innen rein habe ich enen kleineren Eimer gestellt, in dem allerhand Kleinkram und Naturköderbleie liegen. Löcher in den Böden der beiden Eimer lassen (Regen-)Wasser ablaufen. Nach dem Angeln wird einfach der ganze Eimer geduscht.

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Bondex (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Wieso überhaupt ein eimer. Eine Sortimentbox mit Griff ist doch viel besser. Drillinge, Sprengringe, Karabiner, Beifänger und Pilker einzeln rein tun, dann vertüdelt auch nichts. Die Drillinge immer erst zum Fischen an den Haken montieren. Das geht mit einem Karabiner im Sprengring echt superschnell und man hat immer scharfe und unverrostete Drillinge am Köder.


----------



## karpfenbrausi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

hi,

wenn Du jedesmal, wenn Du den Köder wechselst erst Drilling ab, dann an den neuen einen dran bastelst, ist die Drift vorbei... oder es sit schon wieder 50m tiefer  #c 
Der Vorteil des Eimers ist, daß man die gerade gängigen Köder griffbereit hat. Einer schneller Köderwechsel ist so kein Problem.
Bei mir rosten sowieso keine Drillinge, da an den orginal Solvkroken nix rostet. Ansonsten habe ich VMC PermaSteel Drillinge, die rosten auch nicht.

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Da ich meine Pilker eh ohne Drilling mitnehme hab ich auch nur ne Plastikbox. Meisten fische ich mit den Jigsystem und da nervt der Drilling nur.
Sollte es aber sein müssen Solo usw, dann hab ich GUTE Drillinge parat die mit noch BESSEREN Ringen schnell befestigt sind. Die Originaldrillinge und Ringe kannste in der Pfeife rauchen.


----------



## Köfis (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Ich hab seit 5 Jahren eine ähnliche Lösung wie Pilkman in Betrieb. Ich benutze seit dieser einen so umgebauten Farbeimer. Da ich selbst schlechte Erfahrungen mit hängenbleibenden Drillingen machte, habe ich mir einen Griffschutz in den Eimer eingebaut. Dieser besteht aus einer ca. 5cm breiten flexiblen Plasteschiene (ca. 3mm stark), welche ich an 4 Punkten mittels u-förmig gebogenen Metallschienen mit dem Eimer befestigte. Den Abstand zwischen Eimer und Griffschiene hab ich an den größsten Drilling angepaßt. Somit kann ich selbst bei Wellengang nicht in die Drillinge hineinfassen und nichts bleibt an den Drillingen hängen. In der Mitte ist noch genug Platz, um Kleinmaterial unterzubringen.

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Ich hab einen blumentopf aus plastik genommen und mit einer feile 20 kerben in den rand gefeielt. damit die pilker nicht so klappern ist innen ein stück neopren eingeklebt. löcher zum wasser - abfluß hat der schon serienmäßig.
der topf wird in eine handliche anglertasche mit schultertragegurt reingestellt. zu den 20 fertig montierten pilkern kommen noch 20 ohne alles, ne tüte drillinge, passende sprengringe und ein messer in den topf. 
das ganze kann man verschließen und sich ohne verletzungsgefahr umhängen. 
( mit der " löcher durch den rand " methode, gab es durch die nach außen raus - guckenden drillinge unschöne verletzungen..)
gruß robert#h


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

@karpfenbrausi
2 oder 3 Stück haben bei mir auch immer einen Haken, aber die vertüdeln in der Sortimentbox auch nicht. Außerdem wird der Drilling mittels des Karabiners eingehängt, dauert 3 Sekunden, wenn dann die Drift schon vorbei ist habt ihr Windstärke 12!

Ich hatte früher auch mal so einen Eimer. Habe reingegriffen dann hat das Schiff geschaukelt und ich hatte einen 250Gr Pilker im Handgelenk - das war unangenehm!


----------



## Yupii (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

ich habe mir gerade von Schirmer einen Gerätekasten für 24,95 schicken lassen, den ich für die Ostseetrips benutze. Oben auf dem Deckel sind 2 Boxen mit je 3 Fächern, innen hat man in einen Einsatz für Pilker, genügend für ca. 50 Stück, dann noch Platz für Kleinteile-Boxen, Zange,Klopper, Ersatzrolle, Regensachen usw. und unten eine Schublade für max. 5 Einteilungen. So habe ich allew, aber auch wirklich alles für die Ostseangelei dabei#6.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## AngelAnke (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Hallo!
Habe ein Pilkereimer Marke "Eigenbau".
Dazu habe ich einen größeren Eimer mit Deckel benutzt.
Einem kleineren Eimer ( Einsatz aus einem Mülleimer) habe ich den Boden entsprechend entfernt, so daß der Deckel des großen Eimers sich gut schließen läßt. Darauf habe ich ein rundes Gitter mit Kabelbindern befestigt. Es eignet sich prima sogenannte Tortenkühler aus der Haushaltsabteilung. Die innersten Ringe entferne ich, so daß ich gefahrlos auf den Boden des großen Eimers durch greifen kann. Dort habe ich eine Plastebox geklebt, in dem ich meine großen Bleie aufbewahre.
Der Vorteil des inneren Eimers ist, da ein Henkel dran ist( Mülleimer) kann man den kompletten Einsatz samt Pilker aus dem Eimer heben und eingedrungenes Wasser auskippen.
Viel Spaß beim bastel.
MfG AngelAnke


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Hi,
ich hab in einen ovalen eimer (12 l; 15 l) (alpina weiß) oben löcher reingebohrt in die man die pilker mit den drillingen einfach reinhängen kann der haken der außerhalb des eimers ist, wird von der überhängenden lasche verdeckt. im eimer ist dann platz für: vorfachtasche, plastikboxen usw.


----------



## g.schuldes (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Mein Eimer -absolut verletztungsfrei !!


----------



## Fishaholic (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Für die Ostsee habe ich eine kleine Nylontasche mit Aussentaschen umgebaut. In die Aussentaschen kommt der Kleinkram. Innen habe ich zuvor zurechtgesägte und mit Montagekleber verklebte Plastikrohre (Baumarkt) mit Klettband befestigt, so dass ich nach dem Angeln die Pilker komplett rausnehmen und in den Geschirrspüler stecken kann (so rostet dann nix mehr).

Für Norge... möchte ich mir etwas ähnliches bauen, allerdings aus ner kleinen Alukiste. Ich habe bisher nur noch keine günstige gefunden.


----------



## Heilbutt (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*



g.schuldes schrieb:


> Mein Eimer -absolut verletztungsfrei !!


 

Donnerwetter - hast du die Vitamintabletten alle selbst
"verzehrt"!?!?!
Sowas nennt man doch "Synergieeffekt":
Nen schönen Pilkeimer und nie wieder Erkältung!!! |supergri

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Norge Fan (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Hab mir vor 2 Jahren auch mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht.Rohr von der Fußbodenheizung in kurze Stücken geschnitten und mit der Heißklebepistole fixiert.Hält super,auch die schweren Sachen.          

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Norge Fan (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Vielleicht noch ne kleine Anmerkung.Der Eimer den ich verwendet habe verläuft nach unten leicht konisch,so das die Röhrchen im Verbund praktisch nicht nach unten können.   


Gruß #hRenè


----------



## yallamann (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Hab den Tipp aus dem Web, find den Link aber nicht mehr.
Solltest Du die Eimer kostenlos bekommen (Pommesbude oder Kantine) kannst du von einem Eimer den Rand sauber abschneiden und umgedreht in den 2. Eimer kleben, habs mit Heißkleber gemacht hält super. Die Höhe kannst Du selbst festlegen indem Du den abgeschnittenen Rand entsprechend kürzt.

Kann aber nur den Vorrednern zustimmen bzgl. der Verletzungsgefahr beim reingreifen. Habe mittlerweile die WFT Tackle Box in Gebrauch, kann man schonmal in der Bucht günstig schnappen.

Hab den Link gefunden, geht aber in ein anderes Forum. Weiss nicht ob ich das hier posten darf.
Google mal nach "Pilkeimer Silikon" da gibts dann ne bebilderte Anleitung.


----------



## graverdan (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Ich hab mir zum wrackangelen und norwegen einen pilkerkasten aus einem alten milchkasten gebaut.
Da passen locker 40 pilker und 30 vorfächer rein.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Hmm manchmal ist es doch gar nicht so schlecht dem IKEA Gebettel nach 
zu geben und die Madam mal zum Schwedenhaus auszuführen.

So kommen einem in der KrimsKrams Abteilung doch ganz nette Ideen 

7€ AllIn Pilkeimer mit entnehmbarem Einsatz zur leichteren Reinigung der guten Stücke.

Der Eimer bekommt jetzt noch einen breiten Schultergurt und kann sich dann in Norwegen beweisen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Sieht gut aus Kai, was hast Du denn für die Einsätze genommen ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

das ist ein ganz normales 50er HT Rohr. Kostet ca 1,50€ für 2 Meter.

Für die IKEA Kiste braucht man 3 Rohre, man könnte aber auch dickeres 
nehmen für z.B. fette Jerkbaits wie den Salmo Fatso.

Oder wenn man nur dünne Pilker nehmen will halt 30er HT oder Kabelrohre.


----------



## Dakarangus (2. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Wie ist es denn mit Gummi-ködern, das weichplastik darin löst doch bestimmt das Plastik des Eimers an oder?

Wenn man mal das Vorfach wechselt, habt ihr da eine Lösung wohin mit dem gebrauchten Vorfach? in den Eimer hängen würde ja tüddel bedeuten oder habt ihr eine Lösung gefunden?
(wenn man es erstmal nicht zurück in das Tütchen machen will in dem man sie normal aufbewahrt)


----------



## Gohann (2. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkereimer-selber bauen-wie?*

Gebrauchte Gummiköder kann man in eine seperate Box legen, für die Vorfächer kann man verschliessbare Gefriertüten nehmen.

Im Laufe des Urlaubs schiesst man sich meist auf 2-3 Pilker, Gummis oder Vorfachmontagen ein. Wir befestigen meist Rohrisolierung, (Schaumstoff) die man im Baumarkt oder Sanitärhandel kaufen kann mit Kabelbindern an der Reeling. Dort kann man die Einzelhaken der Montagen und der Gummiköder einhängen. Dadurch sind sie recht sicher verpackt bis zum nächsten Gebrauch. Nur sollten dort keine Köder mit Drilling eingehängt werden. Die kann man lose in einen Eimer legen. Sollte keine Reeling am Boot sein kann man auch auf einen Styroporblock zurück greifen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------

